# Buying a new lathe



## Corjack (Jul 17, 2015)

I have had a lot of fun with my little jet lathe.

I have finished four bowls from dry walnut, and have about forty drying. I have been soaking them 24 hours in denatured alcohol. And have several that should be dry enough to finish after the first of August.

I desire to turn a few bigger than nine inches, as I have a zillion nice trees that will make 12 to 15 inch bowls.

I have decided to buy a new Nova 1624-44 lathe towards the end of next week, unless somebody talks me out of it.

I live right by Grizzly industrial, but I desire a simple, yet quality lathe, and not spend a fortune. I know that grizzly products are rated pretty decent, but do not like looking at all the reconditioned returns in the bargain room. I hate buying something that gives me problems.

I like how slow the nova turns, and that it uses a simple belt system. Not a lot of bad press while doing internet searches. Not a lot can go wrong that can not be fixed real easy. Also I got the money. I can afford to buy a Robust, or powermatic if I want to, but not sure if I will continue to enjoy it long enough to get my investment out of a premium lathe. Been through several women, they are neat at first, but when they start becoming a pain, I run them off. So know my interest in wood turning might potentially have a short shelf life.

Ok, somebody try and talk me out of it.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 17, 2015)

Maybe see of there are any used PM 3520, or Oneway 1640 or 2436 machines on Craig's list that would be worth the drive. With one of those you can usually get a decent deal, maybe get goodies with it and still recover your investment down the road if you sell it off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 17, 2015)

I probably can't talk you out of it BUT I bought a Powermatice two years ago. Love it and wouldn't do anything different. I think it will maintain it's value better than some other lathes.


----------



## Corjack (Jul 17, 2015)

I really do not have the time to be fetching a lathe if one comes available, it is usually a state or two away. Kinda like the idea of having one just dumped out in my front yard.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 18, 2015)

Go ahead. Do it. 

I've had mine about six years with no problems.
The swivel head is great.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Do it Ron and get to turning those bigger bowls.


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 18, 2015)

I have and use the 1624-44 and I absolutely love it!
It has many numerous features that make it worthwhile, 1st being the pricing, the speed ranges, and the ability to run in reverse.
The head stock being able to swivel allows you to turn vessels as large as 29+ inches, but if planning this, make sure to get the optional outrigger for an extra $200
(if you use a stand-alone tool rest you can possibly turn a piece as large as 42" diameter depending on how high you mount the lathe off floor)
I don't use the included legs that come with it, I built a cabinet and bolted it down, have no issues what-so-ever with vibration or out-of-round stock ...........
I would also suggest investing in a 20" bed extension, this way when turning bowls & platters, the tail stock is not in your way
(an issues I experienced so I was initially sliding the tail stock off the lathe, and then putting it back on, which became a hassle real quick)
The belts and changing their speeds can become a PITA over time if you change speeds a lot (which I do),
but you can get a replacement motor from TeknaTools in future that has Variable Speed (such as a DVR motor)

as for speed ranges, I usually start roughing out bowls & platters @ 800-1200, then bump speed to + - 1800-2000 for finishing cuts
(pens I set speed @ 2800 and turn/sand/finish with that speed, never having to change anything)
for sanding I use the lowest belt (250-300), sanding each grit in forward, and then in reverse, then back in forward again.
Because of the ability to run in reverse helps clean up trouble spots w/punkier woods such as the Spalteds.
The belt lasts a fairly good time, in 4 years I've only replaced the belt 1 time.

I think you'll be extremely pleased with the lathe, and if you've ever got any questions about it, feel free to shout at me


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 18, 2015)

Just to show there are different approaches to the 1624..
I bought the outrigger to start with (about $300) and sold it 4-5 years later for $200 because it had never been used for anything except to hold the knock-out rod.
I pivot the headstock 22.5* for face work and have never had the tool handle hit the tailstock if slid to the end of bed.
I seldom change speeds; usually once on face work (twice in a blue moon).
For average (9-13") bowls I normally use 215 then 360 or 360 then 690 depending on balance; I try to start at the 360. I have never been over fourth gear (about 1000) for any face work even though I could for items under 10" and balanced.

I turn spindle orientation in sixth which is about 2100 but would probably go higher if I turned pens and other really small diameter. I have never changed speed while turning spindle orientation.

I do use the tube steel legs that came with it.


----------



## Corjack (Jul 18, 2015)

I think it will be a good lathe, and will do what I want. Thanks for your input guys?


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 18, 2015)

just an FYI, if you be patient, Woodcraft regularly has the 1624-44 on sale for $999, so give it a little time and you could save almost $600
they've got a jet/powermatic sale running the end of this month, so within the next 2 months the Nova should be on sale again.
You could put that "extra" $600 to some good accessories (like the Vicmarc VM120 or VM150 chucks), or hollowing systems, etc etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 18, 2015)

Yea, what Jerry said, Woodcraft usually runs a sale on them a couple times a year...


----------



## Corjack (Jul 18, 2015)

I can not wait that long. I found one for 1250.00 shipped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 22, 2015)

If you WANT to be talked out of it, that is actually very simple... If you can afford a Robust American Beauty, you really ought to. I know guys that have them, and none regret it. It is a 'forever lathe'. It is the cream of the crop. You can turn just about anything on it (meaning 25" swing inboard and much much bigger outboard if you so choose). 16" swing lathes are nice, and a step up from a mini/midi, for sure. But you WILL come across that perfect 18-20" blank sometime soon, and kick yourself for not being able to turn larger than 16". Remember, you can turn a pen on a 25" lathe, you cannot turn anything bigger than a pen on a pen lathe. And a lot of that comes not only from the swing of the lathe, but its mass and center of gravity, too. Again, if you can afford the Robust AB, you are one of the few, and you ought to do yourself a favor and get one. Even if you get out of turning and have to sell it, well, if you can afford to buy one, you can afford to swallow the hit (won't likely even be that big of one because they retain their value nicely) on having to sell it used. NOW GO ORDER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corjack (Jul 23, 2015)

I ordered the Nova lathe today, and a supernova 2 chuck. If I am still this excited about turning in a year, a Robust may be in my future.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 23, 2015)

Guess I wasn't convincing enough and didn't have a strong enough argument...I'll try harder next time. Sorry I let you down... If this helps my case any, you really screwed up and will regret wasting your money on the Nova.


----------



## Corjack (Jul 23, 2015)

Actually you made me take a harder look at the Robust, and I liked what I saw. If this lathe thing escalates, a sweet 16 or Amercan beauty will be what I get. I have two brothers that are eying this wood turning thing pretty hard. I got plenty of places to go with unused equipment.


----------



## David Hill (Jul 23, 2015)

Ron--I have the Nova 1624-bought it new--the guys aren't exaggerating, it's a great lathe. I also have a Vega lathe (14 in. swing) and an _almost_ new Laguna 18/47--what can I say? couldn't pass up some CL deals. Besides I like being able to work on more than one thing and not have to worry about moving projects around (kind of feeds the residual ADD). And yes, I'm blessed with a big enough shop to handle all those and some other power tools--guess I'll post pics sometime.


----------



## Corjack (Jul 23, 2015)

As a side note, I have been working in Alaska the last week. (Also fishing until midnight a few times)While talking to guys about woodworking related subjects. Buying a new lathe or any other type of equipment is something we take for granted. Even a very inexpensive lathe cost a fortune to get shipped up here, and because of that used equipment is expensive, or nonexistent. Just an interesting observation.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 23, 2015)

Ron, I was just having the conversation with a fellow turner today about shop space. If we gave up our flat work equipment, our shops would have SO much room for turning...including multiple lathes, like you have. At one point, I did have 5. But just had to make room. Down to two now (my everyday lathe and a midi). I know what you mean about not being able to pass up on CL deals. If they are good enough (and you have the space), how can you say no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Ron, I was just having the conversation with a fellow turner today about shop space. If we gave up our flat work equipment, our shops would have SO much room for turning...including multiple lathes, like you have. At one point, I did have 5. But just had to make room. Down to two now (my everyday lathe and a midi). I know what you mean about not being able to pass up on CL deals. If they are good enough (and you have the space), how can you say no?



On the flip side, when my lathe died it gave me more room for Flatwork equipment Tony


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 24, 2015)

flatwork,dead lathe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 27, 2015)

I have owned a Robust for at least 6 years now. Cruz wasn't off the mark at all on his review. I have the sweet 16 and just like the flexibility to offers an a bit less space, but you can't go wrong with either model. If you ever find a deal on one on CL its worth crossing a couple of states for.


----------

